# Little red dots on skin



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone else have little blood red dots in their skin?

Not like a rash, they are not clustered, best way to describe them would be blood-red freckles. I have 2 permanent ones on my stomach, but since sun bathing Iv had several pop up in multiple place (Stomach, triceps, knee/legs)

literally as as if some has just touched the skin with a red pen.

just wondering what the fûck they are. At the moment I'm assuming it's Aids and I have about 18 hours of life left.

White boy trying to get a tan, but keep ruining skin by multiplying freckles and now "blood-red freckles" -.- Stupid pasty British genetics!


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Meningitis or Septicemia...

your going to die mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

lymphoma...

was nice knowing you OP


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

A sure symptom of excessive masturbation.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Well shît!

Guess I'd better start planning the funeral, thanks for the confirmation lads ahah


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> A sure symptom of excessive masturbation.


No, that was the White dots that were all over me, sorted that one out yesterday mate but thanks for the concern


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

If you're sunbathing then it's probably a heat rash. Rub a glass over them, do they fade?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

(Any serious answers welcome  )


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Iv got a few of them as well,so looks like we are both going to die a slow and painful death!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

sigarner said:


> If you're sunbathing then it's probably a heat rash. Rub a glass over them, do they fade?


No mate it's not a rash, just individual spots, no clusters/patterns...Just random spots.

Think normal freckles on normal skin....Now make 1-2 of them Red rather than brown.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 22, 2014)

I have 1 on my forearm, just the one though and yes looks like a dot of red pen about 1mm in diameter. Not sure what it is though.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Aids


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i get them and usually have a dozen or more on me at any one time that are the size of a pinhead, they usually fade and look like freckles.

they are not usually anything to be worried about and are called petechiae (if you want to look them up)


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> (Any serious answers welcome  )


An ex of mine had this type of thing, little red raised bumps all over her upper arms, think she said it was called goose flesh or some such


----------



## captain pancake (Jan 2, 2015)

I've got a few my whole life, doc says they're harmless


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

I have them, it is hair bumps. I had them as a teen and still do.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm hoping I can just tan through the freckles and the petechiae!

My skin is either;

Bright white and largely clear

Lightly tanned with a shed load of freckles

So now I'm going for very tanned with an even skin tone, need my skin as brown as the feckles to blend them in lol.

Weights and sun loungers season is approaching!


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Me too I have 2 on my chest I've stuck a pin in them before they bleed for ages then return


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> An ex of mine had this type of thing, little red raised bumps all over her upper arms, think she said it was called goose flesh or some such


That's keratosis pilaris. My daughter has it really badly on her arms and legs.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

lcham14 said:


> That's keratosis pilaris. My daughter has it really badly on her arms and legs.



View attachment 167405


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Cherry angioma 

Cherry angioma: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia

They're hereditary and I remember asking my Dad about them when I was little (he has loads of them, I have his crazy fair, freckly skin type)

I first noticed one about 18 months ago. Mine are all pinprick sized or less than 1mm and flat under the skin, mainly on my torso and one or two on my upper arms now.

They don't seem to go away once they're there but they're not big enough for other people to notice them


----------

